# Community Trends...



## Andy R (Apr 18, 2006)

I have installed a new feature that shows us how we are doing each month compared to our overall average or posts/month, threads/month and new users/month. You can now see this at the bottom of the forum index page (see attachment).

This updates once per day and just compares the current month to the all time average for the different categories.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2006)

Cool. Let's keep those arrows pointing up!


----------



## middie (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh I LIKE it !!! Thanks Andy R. It's a cool little feature !


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## amber (Apr 19, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 19, 2006)

Neat! 

Thanks for all your hard work. I love this place!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 19, 2006)

interesting!


----------

